# I'd like your feedback on lures I build



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I've started making trolling lures and want some honest feedback on what I've done so far. These are the first two I've made and think they turned out pretty good for prototypes. They are 10" in length and keel weighted for stability.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I like the top one. Always have liked the big red eye. Elongate the head a little bit and steepen the face a bit. Put a red eye on the bottom one. I like em'. I'd give em a try...


----------



## crburnside (May 26, 2015)

Is that a type of mold? Or are the skirts bought and assembled?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

crburnside said:


> Is that a type of mold? Or are the skirts bought and assembled?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I shaped the head myself from a solid resin core, but the skirts are store bought. I then skirted the heads I built


----------



## crburnside (May 26, 2015)

Nice seems like you could do anything you want then if you had the molds or injections, then build em quick. I like them I'd buy a few


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I forgot to mention that the face is cupped....that's why I only put a 20 degree angle on them. They should be pretty good rigger baits. I'm shaping a larger lure as we speak.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I tend to prefer traditional slants. Seems like the shorter head runs more effectively in calmer water. I have some cup faced lures none the less.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree downtime! I'm making one now that has a more "Yap" style head that's much longer and streamlined for rough water. I think I'll add extra weight in the keel to help keep it in the water too. Thank you for your feedback! It means a lot to me!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I wouldn't mind giving a cupped slant head a try. That has got to be one wild running lure. Shaping and polishing by hand is a lot of work, when you have them fine tuned as final products get molds made so you can make some for sale to your fellow PFFers. You can bet your bottom dollar that you will find no shortage of volunteers to test your lures here.


----------



## Bluewater Report (Jul 14, 2014)

Go pull em and shoot some video of them running. They look great.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Those look pretty good! Might I suggest a smaller, more tighter fitting skirt size for them? The lures look to be 7" or 9" heads, so they would fit pretty tight and you would avoid the "bump" in the skirt where it meets the head. If the skirts are sized correctly, then the steps/grooves on the back end of the lures may need to sanded or shaved down more.....this will allow for a more streamlined flow and give you the action you want while they're being pulled.

If those are your first ones, then you're on the right track.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Hard to tell much from just one photo. Make several photos of just the head from different angles, give some dimensions; i.e. diameter, lenght. Put the lure on a more neutral background color when you photograph. White or light gray. 

All that said, it is hard to tell how good a lure will pull or catch fish from looking at it on the table. Pull some while pulling others and see if they produce as well or better. Believe it or not, I have had lures that were given to me by guys on their first attempt that turned out to be some of the best ever lures in my quiver. Problem is, I just can't find those guys anymore. Some guy shoved some lures at us at the Ft. Lauderdale Boat Show and we just lost the last one. Some of the best producers EVER. Now we can't locate him. Make sure you put your name or some kind of contact lead in the lure, then after people have success, they can find you for follow-up purchases. 
At first glance they look good.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Alright guys.... After many months of research and development, I've come up with more head designs and have actually started moving a few. I have 3 headed to Crocodile Bay Resort in Costa Rica this week!! Let me know what you think.... The black/red one is 17" without trimming the skirt. The others are 11" overall. If you like them, shoot me a message and I'll let you know how to get one.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Dang, awesome work capt!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Dorado I think you have got them just right! If you need someone to test them I'm sure that Ben and I would be glad to volunteer to be your guinea anglers.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

A lot of R & D is always the best way to learn. These look great, the bottom one in particular is a pretty good one for just about anywhere. Good clean lines on the hats, those two pours can be tricky. Are you using your own molds or existing molds of other heads?


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

samoajoe said:


> A lot of R & D is always the best way to learn. These look great, the bottom one in particular is a pretty good one for just about anywhere. Good clean lines on the hats, those two pours can be tricky. Are you using your own molds or existing molds of other heads?



I'm using molds I made myself. Every lure I make is from a head shape I designed on the lathe. If y'all are on Facebook, check out my page..... Cobalt Custom Lures.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I especially like the 2 bottom lures. The colors are perfect for our waters.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I have one similar to the top. similar colors. wahoo magnet in the 9-11knot range.


----------

